# PUPPY PROBLERMS?



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i have a 10 1/2 month old male choc. lab. last night i was working in my yard, a lose dog came running by, he went after it, i called his name and dash stopped looked at me and took off after the dog, im new to this game so do u think that was a female dog in heat and my dog who ISN"T NUETERTED" ran after her, or could of it been his puppy inside that wanted to play. I figured if it was another male dog there probably would of been a fight because this dog was fully grown and my dog is getting close. needless to say i am in track at umary,

*( edited for profanity read the rules and cleanup your language )*

(oh yeah im a sprinter at mary not a distance runner that ****** me off too) so i guess my ? is if he was nuetured would of this happened. im mean is a very well trained dog so that isn't the problem, and i know he heard me call him any suggestions, thoughts , input greatlky appreciated? he may lose his boys soon.


----------



## mccoyam (Jan 18, 2007)

taking his boys won't fix the problem. Sorry. Some people think that just because they are gone it will make their dogs more managable. Not always the case.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

young dog...most likely wanted to play. Give him time and more training-he'll come around.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I am assuming he wanted to play as well and neutering probably wont work.You will have to work Ob and in time it will get better.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

First don't lose your temper anytime you lose your temper training dogs you are backing up in the training process. When you dragged him back on his back feet in anger ( I had to edit that for language) you taught him coming to you when called or caught is going to be unpleasant.

Next time run him down then and without anger make him sit assuming he knows that command then step back a couple steps and command come and tell him hes a good good boy, then do it again.

He will obey when you are close and he will learn that coming when called is a good thing.

Then
Get a 50 foot check cord and drill him regularly (4-6 times every time you let him out and walk him will be enough) on the come command when you can reach the cord don't give a command you can't enforce.

After he believes you can enforce the command with the CC on use a short one for while ( dogs have no concept of length of a CC).

IF he runs away and you call him once and he doesn't come, just shut up and run him down and do this drill don't stand there yelling a command over and over that you can't enforce that will just teach him to ignore you

Good luck


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like you're blaming a lack of training on your part for the dogs behavior.


----------



## huntcrazy_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't think that it is a lack of training as much as lack of experiance. Soumds like you are prety green in the ways of training, as long as you ask lots of questions and do a lot of working with your dog he will turn out fine. Just be patiant and don't give up and you will have a good dog. The differance between a good dog and a great dog is the amount of time you spend with them.Good luck.


----------



## duckcommand (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a Collar on him and give him a few warning nicks and if he doesn't listen then hit the continous he won't run off anymore. My 5 month old Chessie does not leave the yard unless I tell him too. Don't cut the boy.


----------



## nipper (Mar 30, 2004)

First, I beleive that obedience is the most important training you could do so that when those times occur you can rely on the training. Secound, a check cord with a training collar on would help. The dog needs to be worked on obediance every day :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks guys, in my defense he is a very well trainecd dog and has been in almost every setting a dog can be in. i am a new trainer, but work twice a day with him one for ob and one for hunting work. so lack of training is not the problem for u who are the wise guys!


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

As your Dog is only 10 1/2 they still will have the urge to vist other dogs. The hardest ob training is in the distraction faze of training. And as my Training instructor allways said that we have to train ourself first. And then we can Train the Dog. OB Training proccess is all the time. A e-collar is a reinforce means and works well used in a good way. At 10 months a dog should be working off lead with 100 percent OB. I have been given a 5 year old Yellow Lab with little training and in one Month he has been working all off lead. He is also yard boundry trained.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

If the dog were fully trained you could have called him back. Use distractions when training "here". Challenge him. A reliable "here" is one of the most difficult things to teach a dog if you don't use a collar or remote aids and it is the thing that will absolutely save his life one day.


----------

